# [HOWTO] Beetle VCDS/Vagcom tricks



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all,

This topic is meant as a guide for everyone that want to mess around with VCDS and the Beetle... at the moment, it's not as supported as the MKV Golf/Rabbit/GTI, but who know's what the future will bring. I will gather all knowledge I have in this first post, and update whenever I find something new. Mods can make this a sticky, if they want to.

Feel free to share your own experiences, and I will update this post with your useful stuff.

*THIS IS A WORK IN PROGRESS, MORE INFORMATION WILL COME*

The following are all tested to work with the Beetle 5C. Some things might or might not work, depending on your specific model and option packages. I'm not sure if changing stuff will void your warranty, so let me just warn you: be careful, I'm not responsible for any damage, nor is vwvortex .

Blue = undocumented feature!

*01-Engine*
No specific things to be coded at the moment.



*03-ABS Brakes*
Adaptation:


 Channel 9: Brake assist (brakes get more sensitive.. 0 = default, 1 = medium, 2 = strong)
 Channel 36: XDS (Electronic Differential Lock)
 Channel 58 : Hill Hold Assist (setting the moment of engaging)



*09-Cent. Elect.*
Adaptation:


Coming home on/off (when you leave the car with the headlight on, the car will trun off the headlight after the time you set.)
Leaving home on/off (when you unlock the door the headlights will turn on for the time you set)
Audible confirmation of alarm on/off
Auto lock on/off
Auto unlock on/off
Selective door lockin on/off (

Coding:


Byte 3.0: Comfort opening sunroof on/off
Byte 3.1: Comfort closing sunroof on/off
Byte 3.2: Comfort function sunroof on/off
Byte 3.3: Comfort function windows through door lock on/off
Byte 3.4: Comfort function windows through door driver door switch on/off
Byte 3.5: Comfort function windows through door remote control on/off
Byte 3.7: Comfort function on Comfort function is closing/opening when holding the button/key to close or open the car.
Byte 12.0: Parking lights on when the car is turned on, the "Nordic" setting, both front and rear lights are on
Byte 12.3: Flash emergency lights/indicators when emergency braking 
Byte 12.6: Turning lights installed. (a light goes on when blinking 3 times in one direction or steering at a certain angle)
Byte 15.0: 1 = Push to talk button on Multi Function Steering wheel. 0 = Mute button on Multi Function Steering wheel.
Byte 15.3: Mirror Heating ON while Rear Window Heater ON

[*]Byte 23.4: DRL off when handbrake is on (undocumented feature!)
[*]Byte 17.3: Possibility to use the horn when the car is off




*09-Cent. Elect. - TSG - 5c5 959 801 E (driver door)*
Coding:


Byte 0.2: Inverted Collapse mirror function. Will collapse mirror when any selection, other than "collapse mirror" is selected on the mirror-set-switch. Selecting "collapse mirror" will result in the opening of the mirror.



*10-Park/Steer Assist*
Coding:


Byte 1.5: Rear view camera installed (needs RNS315/RCD510/RNS510)


*17-Instruments*
Coding: (the language/units will be reset when making any changes to this!)


Byte 0.5: Welcome message (not with all country settings!)
Byte 0.6: Chime for seatbelt
Byte 1.2: Sensor for washing fluid


*44-Steering Assist*
Adaption:


Channel 5: Torque Steer Compensation (This Function prevents the Car from leaning into one Direction while Accelerating in Combination with powerful Engines and unequal Lenghts Drive Shafts.)


*37-Navigation (J794) (RNS315) 3C0 035 279 H *
Coding:
Byte 6 value: Changes the car image on your Optical Parking System.


00 = Beetle (I guess this just reverts the module to "default", which was a Beetle with mine)
01= Golf 3 door
02 = Beetle
03 = Beetle Convertible (fun thing: the image was already in the unit before the Beetle Convertible was presented to the world!) 
04 = Scirocco
05 = Golf 5 door
06 = Passat
07 = Golf Variant/station
08 = Golf Cabrio
09 = Caddy
0A = Golf Plus
0B = Passat
0C = Passat station
0D = Transporter
0E = Passat CC
0F = Phaeton


*B9-Aux. Display*
This is the boost/oil temp/stopwatch unit... there are various countdown modes available through adaptation, but I don't know yet how to use these after setting them.


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Cool stuff keep it coming!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Cool. thanks.. I never understood what the "Coming Home" and "Leaving Home" settings do.. Anybody?


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Chillout said:


> [*]Byte 12.0: Parking lights on when the car is turned on
> [*]Byte 15.0: 1 = Push to talk button on Multi Function Steering wheel. 0 = Mute button on Multi Function Steering wheel.
> 
> *10-Park/Steer Assist*
> ...


About the parking lights, so tail and turn signals lit while running? 

On my Golf I could mute the phone using the bottom button on left arm of the steering wheel, it does not seem to function on my Beetle.

It is interesting that it has a setting for RVC!


My Beetle tells me "Welcome to your BEETLE!" and I am in Georgia, I do think it should have a y'all in there somewhere, but it is friendly outside of Canada as well


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

Anthony_A said:


> Cool. thanks.. I never understood what the "Coming Home" and "Leaving Home" settings do.. Anybody?


Coming Home- when u leave the car with the headlight on, the car will trun off the headlight after the time u have set.

Leaving Home - when u unlock the door the headlights will turn on for the time that u setted


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

Chrisho said:


> It is interesting that it has a setting for RVC!




its only works if u have RCD-510 or RNS-315 and RNS-510 with OEM rear backup cam


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

PooLeArMor said:


> Coming Home- when u leave the car with the headlight on, the car will trun off the headlight after the time u have set.
> 
> Leaving Home - when u unlock the door the headlights will turn on for the time that u setted


that's my understanding and I want that feature!!


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

vdubjettaman said:


> that's my understanding and I want that feature!!


i have OEM HID headlight but the coming and leaving home didnt work on my car..


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

PooLeArMor said:


> i have OEM HID headlight but the coming and leaving home didnt work on my car..


So you tried the coding? I have the halogens. On other VAG products the coming home feature only works the fog lights and tail lights. not the headlights.


----------



## murillochaves (May 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

First of all, sorry about my english. I´m Brazilian.

I would like to know if there is a function to auto lock the doors after a setted speed. I looked about it last week, but didn´t found anything.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

vdubjettaman said:


> So you tried the coding? I have the halogens. On other VAG products the coming home feature only works the fog lights and tail lights. not the headlights.




yes , i tired it on my 12 TB..... on my MKV GTI u can set the coming and leaving home are on the DRL.. so if u DRLs are Fog then coming and leaving home will turn on the Fog light

but on the Bettle it just dont work... maybe i havent tired hard enough


also u can set the Fog stay on with Highbeam on the Beetle


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

murillochaves said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First of all, sorry about my english. I´m Brazilian.
> 
> I would like to know if there is a function to auto lock the doors after a setted speed. I looked about it last week, but didn´t found anything.


we have this function right out the factory.... no VCDs needed


----------



## murillochaves (May 15, 2013)

PooLeArMor said:


> we have this function right out the factory.... no VCDs needed


But unfortunately in mine it is manual. I know it can be changed, but I don´t know the address.

And tilt-down at right mirror, is there?


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

murillochaves said:


> And tilt-down at right mirror, is there?




do u mean the right mirror will tilt down on Reverse ???

for that u need to have memory seat for that to work.... so for Beetle user that means NO


----------



## murillochaves (May 15, 2013)

PooLeArMor said:


> do u mean the right mirror will tilt down on Reverse ???
> 
> for that u need to have memory seat for that to work.... so for Beetle user that means NO


Thanks!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

PooLeArMor said:


> Coming Home- when u leave the car with the headlight on, the car will trun off the headlight after the time u have set.
> 
> Leaving Home - when u unlock the door the headlights will turn on for the time that u setted


 cool thanks for the info!


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Updating the original post as this topic develops.
Note: cars and available modules can be different... so not everything will work on each car!


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Chrisho said:


> About the parking lights, so tail and turn signals lit while running?


Not the turn signals, but the parking lights on the front. On Xenon, this will mean the DRL leds are on.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Updated with Module 44: Steering assist and did some modifications to Module 3 and 9.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

:beer::beer:


Chillout said:


> Updated with Module 44: Steering assist and did some modifications to Module 3 and 9.


:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::vampire::vampire:


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Updated with changes to module 37-Navigation (J794) (RNS315), to allow different images of cars to show up on the screen when using the optical parking system, in case you want the image to look like you have a convertible or a Phaeton


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Chillout said:


> Updated with changes to module 37-Navigation (J794) (RNS315), to allow different images of cars to show up on the screen when using the optical parking system, in case you want the image to look like you have a convertible or a Phaeton


Cool feature... it's a shame the optical parking system is not available in the US.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, if you decide to retrofit it, the info would be useful 
I thought of changing my image to a Convertible one, just for the fun of it... but I guess I won't untill I cut the roof off 

*Updated the main post, because of additions to ABS module adaptation*


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Experimenting with Module 9, Byte 18 as we speak... there's a lot to this single byte, to change the lighting setup of the car


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I've got the Low end MFD. I'm honestly having a hard time understanding what exactly to do. It was really simple on the MK5/6.

I want to do the remote window up/down. Is that possible at all?


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes it is. See the coding of Module 9.
What's your coding?


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Added Module 9, driver door coding


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Disable door open chime
Go to 17 - Instruments
Click on Code
Go to long coding helper
You will see a pull-down menu for bits 4-7 which allows you to change the country code for the instrument cluster. It is currently set to US. Change it to GB/UK.
Exit out and click Do It.
When your done go back into your MFI and change the units of measurements back to US units (mpg,degrees F and 24 hour clock).


----------



## lokacztar (Jun 6, 2013)

*Beetle 2012 MFSW*

I have problem with MFSW i dnt now where is module from MFSW :/


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

lokacztar said:


> I have problem with MFSW i dnt now where is module from MFSW :/


Did you add a mfsw steering wheel to your car? If so look under the can module (I think) and then choose installation list, there you can enable it.


----------



## lokacztar (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes i add a MFSW and wires from airbag


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

lokacztar said:


> Yes i add a MFSW and wires from airbag


 Then yea under the can gateway module (I think) there should be a button for installation list, in there you can add it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

lokacztar said:


> Yes i add a MFSW and wires from airbag


 did you ever figure this out? I found the setting in the central electric to enable it but none of the buttons are working or the horn. Kinda sucks


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

drtechy said:


> did you ever figure this out? I found the setting in the central electric to enable it but none of the buttons are working or the horn. Kinda sucks


 I'm in the same position. There are articles out there showing the same wheel change on a GTI and it needs a jumper wire added to the MFSW (J453) when the new steering wheel is added.

I haven't had time to go searching through the car to see if that J453 control module is installed in my base turbo beetle! but it MAY be as simple as adding that extra jumper wire if it is. If there is no J453 it might require changing out the existing module or adding that one. Unfortunately I'm at the limit of my abilities here.....

Have you noticed that the cruise control no longer works with the GLI wheel installed?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

grahamwright1 said:


> I'm in the same position. There are articles out there showing the same wheel change on a GTI and it needs a jumper wire added to the MFSW (J453) when the new steering wheel is added.
> 
> I haven't had time to go searching through the car to see if that J453 control module is installed in my base turbo beetle! but it MAY be as simple as adding that extra jumper wire.
> 
> Have you noticed that the cruise control no longer works with the GLI wheel installed?


 I haven't checked yet, but I think we may just have to replace the whole module instead of running a jumper wire. Idk like you I'm sure, I've read through a bunch of threads and my head is spinning lol. My friend at the dealer is going to check some part numbers on the other beetles to see if there are differences between mine and the ones that come stock with the controls.

At least this steering wheel feels a ton better though lol


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I haven't checked yet, but I think we may just have to replace the whole module instead of running a jumper wire. Idk like you I'm sure, I've read through a bunch of threads and my head is spinning lol. My friend at the dealer is going to check some part numbers on the other beetles to see if there are differences between mine and the ones that come stock with the controls.
> 
> At least this steering wheel feels a ton better though lol


 Have you seen this thread? I hadn't thought about the clockspring needing to be changed, but it does show the (likely) location of the control module  

http://forums.thecarlounge.com/show...e-Mk6-MFSW-with-DSG-Paddles-DIY...&p=76091301


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Is this because of the GLI steering wheel swap or is it because your cars didn't have steering wheel controls originally? 

Just curious


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Is this because of the GLI steering wheel swap or is it because your cars didn't have steering wheel controls originally?
> 
> Just curious


 Yes - both


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

grahamwright1 said:


> Have you seen this thread? I hadn't thought about the clockspring needing to be changed, but it does show the (likely) location of the control module
> 
> http://forums.thecarlounge.com/show...e-Mk6-MFSW-with-DSG-Paddles-DIY...&p=76091301


 I made a new thread so we don't clutter this one up http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6111285MK6 GLI Steering Wheel install and issues

And yea that's the module I'm leaning towards the most right now as being the one we need.


----------



## lollopd (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a beetle 5c 2.0 tdi dsg EU version because i live in italy....
Today i connect vagcom For the xds in the channel 36 but there is only warning error...
Is possibile that in my car there si a new version?
The vagnumber is 5C0907379C, component esp mk60esc...
In the menù there is some channel with disactivate but i don't know what is it 

Ps sorry For my orrible english


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

What about needle staging/gauge sweep like MK6 GTIs? Can we Vagcom that to work on our cars?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i will try the needle sweep tonight and let you guys know.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> i will try the needle sweep tonight and let you guys know.


Tried on mine but no go, I do have the low line though so maybe those with the high line will work

posted by tapatalk


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

drtechy said:


> Tried on mine but no go, I do have the low line though so maybe those with the high line will work
> 
> posted by tapatalk


Needle sweep doesn't work on highline cluster... It seems our cluster doesn't allow it, unless you change something in the EEPROM, a trick that can be done by a guy in Czech Republic, but you need to take your cluster out to have it done


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Ive been experimenting with the latest version of VCDS.

The control-modules for the doors have a long coding... I am playing around with it, and found the following:
First bits:
Original: 0C
Changed to: 02
The mirror and window controls operated opposite of what was expected. So the button "close mirror" made it open, and vice versa. 
Same went for the mirror controls. Pretty annoying, but maybe if I mess enough with the settings, I find the setting to enable automic mirror closure.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chillout said:


> Ive been experimenting with the latest version of VCDS.
> 
> The control-modules for the doors have a long coding... I am playing around with it, and found the following:
> First bits:
> ...


You guys have power folding mirrors? 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes 

Although they don't fold by themselves upon locking


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

anybody figure out if you can disable the temperature chime/notification when it reaches 39* or below? It's very annoying to me when driving along and all of the sudden DING! and you have no clue why but you look down and, oh, it's 39*.... big whoop! Then it stays on the temperature setting and not back to the previous function.
I don't have the upgraded mfd, just the red cluster.

Also, any way to disable the window drop function when you remove the key from ignition?


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

The window drop is needed, otherwise you won't be able to open the doors right.
The chime can be turned off on several other VW's, never looked into it anymore, but I'll try some if I find the time.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

why would it make a difference? I can open the door fine when they re-close and I haven't exited the car yet. Why do they HAVE to drop when you remove the key after turning the car off and pulling it out of the ignition?


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Disabling this feature would disable opening the windows on exiting too...


----------



## fohveh (Dec 10, 2002)

I second the low temperature reading...I am REALLY tired of hearing it is 39F or 4C. I know that by looking at the temperature gauge when I want to. The chime sometimes make you jump and is totally unnecessary. I haven't found it with my Rosstech Vagcom yet.


----------



## unknown21 (Aug 30, 2010)

So I have had my '12 Beetle for about 5 months now. I got the Ross-Tech VCDS cable and I took some shots of some "features" and was wondering what they did. If anyone could provide some input it would be much appreciated. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_FjoMRr2RwlM0J6aENTcUY4OGc/edit?usp=sharing This says alarm horn with Terminal 15 inactive. Would me enabling this turn on the horn?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_FjoMRr2Rwlc2dscmo2T216WFE/edit?usp=sharing This has the Anti Theft-system installed unchecked. Would me enabling this activate the $500 alarm system that VW charges for? So that when I opened a door or something it would set off the alarm. Anyone got any idea what Anti-theft delay start means?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_FjoMRr2RwlVlFvSy0wZ2Z1cVk/edit?usp=sharing This is the Energy Management, if I unable this would that make the cigarette lighter stay on when the car is off?

And last but not least https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_FjoMRr2RwlWl96TWNrbkMyX2c/edit?usp=sharing Does anyone know what the Dev mode enables?

Thanks for any help anyone can provide, I dont want to enable one of these things and break the car. Kinda paranoid I know!


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

*This would be slightly more helpful with explanations...*



> Byte 3.7: Comfort function on Comfort function is closing/opening when holding the button/key to close or open the car.


WTF does that mean? 

What's 'Byte 3.7?


----------



## unknown21 (Aug 30, 2010)

fatbuckel said:


> WTF does that mean?
> 
> What's 'Byte 3.7?


Thats in the advanced coding portion. Comfort closing is when using the key fob to open or close the windows.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

fatbuckel said:


> WTF does that mean?
> 
> What's 'Byte 3.7?


There's no need to be rude...
If you don't know what this means, I suggest you start reading around on VCDS/Vagcom first, before playing around, otherwise bad results will be certain :facepalm:




unknown21 said:


> So I have had my '12 Beetle for about 5 months now. I got the Ross-Tech VCDS cable and I took some shots of some "features" and was wondering what they did. If anyone could provide some input it would be much appreciated.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_FjoMRr2RwlM0J6aENTcUY4OGc/edit?usp=sharing This says alarm horn with Terminal 15 inactive. Would me enabling this turn on the horn?


Yes.



> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_FjoMRr2Rwlc2dscmo2T216WFE/edit?usp=sharing This has the Anti Theft-system installed unchecked. Would me enabling this activate the $500 alarm system that VW charges for? So that when I opened a door or something it would set off the alarm. Anyone got any idea what Anti-theft delay start means?


The system is a modular system, with all the parameters for other/future situaties in place, so they don't have to put specific software on cars with a different setup. No, this will not activate it, because there's no hardware available in your car unless you paid for it.



> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_FjoMRr2RwlVlFvSy0wZ2Z1cVk/edit?usp=sharing This is the Energy Management, if I unable this would that make the cigarette lighter stay on when the car is off?


I have no idea... Just try it.



> And last but not least https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_FjoMRr2RwlWl96TWNrbkMyX2c/edit?usp=sharing Does anyone know what the Dev mode enables?


It (temporary) enables a menu which can be reached by holding "setup" or "menu"... I'm not sure at the moment which button it should be, but hold it for about 20 seconds. First the regular "hidden" menu will be shown, keep on holding the button and then the dev menu will show up. You can use it to see some stuff in detail, set some parameters... Not too spectacular but it's nice.


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

Has anyone every heard of the comfort function opening / closing the convertible top, instead of the sunroof? That would be epic....


----------



## unknown21 (Aug 30, 2010)

clnilsen said:


> Has anyone every heard of the comfort function opening / closing the convertible top, instead of the sunroof? That would be epic....







Your welcome  Since this can be done via the outside I would imagine it would transfer to the key, I would be curious about opening it aswell.


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

unknown21 said:


> Your welcome  Since this can be done via the outside I would imagine it would transfer to the key, I would be curious about opening it aswell.


Very nice! 

When I get some time will have to look in the vag settings... I have yet to play with that yet.


----------



## blackjudas (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello from Spain 
I would like to know if anyone knows how to activate the function "auto coming home" when the door is opened, without giving a burst of light. I have xenon headlights and light sensor. 
I can not find the corresponding bit in vcds and not know what the security code of the module 09 to investigate. 
thank you very much


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

So I figured out the coding to enable the rain-sensing wipers on the premium package beetles, seems this wasn't enabled at the factory even though the window sticker says it has them.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7039381-14-beetle-premium-rainsensor-wiper-problems


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Does this work on multiple cars? I have a 14 Jetta TDI and a 14 R Beetle can I use it for both?


----------



## otbiker57 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Keep the radio on...*

Haven't looked yet, so please don't beat me up...

Is there a setting to keep the radio on till you open door. Our Mini Cooper does this and I really like the feature.

TIA

Marty in Kerrville


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Mine comes up and tells me the VCDS is different, then gives three options. I have used #two, which do you guys use? Once I choose this is tells me everything was changed successfully.

1. yes to code with 1234 12345 1234

2 no to use built in code

3. cancel


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

otbiker57 said:


> Haven't looked yet, so please don't beat me up...
> 
> Is there a setting to keep the radio on till you open door. Our Mini Cooper does this and I really like the feature.
> 
> ...



i know its not exactly what you're asking for but you can just hit the power button on the radio and turn it back on while sitting in the car


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a 2014 push button start and this does not work on my convertible, any ideas on which option I need to activate to make it work.



unknown21 said:


> Your welcome  Since this can be done via the outside I would imagine it would transfer to the key, I would be curious about opening it aswell.


----------



## DieslBug (Sep 10, 2014)

I have 2104 TDi vert with PB start...Works on mine, no coding change required.
Press unlock once and release then press unlock again and hold until top is fully down.
Works just like top operation from inside the car BUT you have to be within the keyless door unlock range for it to work.
Will not work when standing away from the car.
Harry


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you I will try it again.



DieslBug said:


> I have 2104 TDi vert with PB start...Works on mine, no coding change required.
> Press unlock once and release then press unlock again and hold until top is fully down.
> Works just like top operation from inside the car BUT you have to be within the keyless door unlock range for it to work.
> Will not work when standing away from the car.
> Harry


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

DieslBug said:


> I have 2104 TDi vert with PB start...Works on mine, no coding change required.
> Press unlock once and release then press unlock again and hold until top is fully down.
> Works just like top operation from inside the car BUT you have to be within the keyless door unlock range for it to work.
> Will not work when standing away from the car.
> Harry


I wonder if a software update would all 13s to do this. Can you do it with the button on the door handle? On my 13 I can put the windows down or up with the door handle


----------



## DieslBug (Sep 10, 2014)

Top operates both ways with fob, up only with door handle button
Actually never tried the door handle until after seeing video in prior post...
Harry


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

This worked awesome... Thank you that has been driving me nuts, plus I like the girls british accent when she speaks.



jokerny77 said:


> Disable door open chime
> Go to 17 - Instruments
> Click on Code
> Go to long coding helper
> ...


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I tried this it does not keep the cigarette lighter active when the car is off, as far as I can tell it turns on the battery light on the dash and enables some weird electrical gremlins (my heated seats wouldn't work, disabled rear defroster) I would just say leave this alone, I re enabled and everything worked fine and the dash light went off.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_F...it?usp=sharing This is the Energy Management, if I unable this would that make the cigarette lighter stay on when the car is off?
I have no idea... Just try it.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

anyone know how to change wheel size I went from 19's to 18's and need to get the speed right on the speedo


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Does anyone know how to code bixenon headlamps? I'm having an issue with mine where the high beams are always on but when I put the halogens back on it works fine. I have seen demos of VCDS where the "Bixenon hadlamps installed" option is showing. It don't see it anywhere on mine.


----------



## Shpunt (May 4, 2014)

Anyone know what coding for Auto folding mirrors (when lock door with keyless input) ?

My Beetle 2014 have this door coding:

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 BK HW: 6R0 959 801 BK 
Component: J386__TSG_FT 003 8662 
Coding: 0000A5

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 BR HW: 6R0 959 802 BR
Component: J387__TSG_BT 003 8662 
Coding: 1000A5


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

otbiker57 said:


> Haven't looked yet, so please don't beat me up...
> 
> Is there a setting to keep the radio on till you open door. Our Mini Cooper does this and I really like the feature.
> 
> ...


Yes, there is, I don't have my cable with me so I don't remember what I actually changed, but I believe I told it the system through vcds that my card was in Great Britan and the radio stays on when I turn the car off and the radio turns off when I open the door.


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

turbokirby said:


> anyone know how to change wheel size I went from 19's to 18's and need to get the speed right on the speedo


What size tires did you put on the 19s? If you used 235/40/19 tires there's nothing to change as the overall wheel diameter is roughly the same.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I should have been clearer, I went from 19's to 18's



venom600 said:


> What size tires did you put on the 19s? If you used 235/40/19 tires there's nothing to change as the overall wheel diameter is roughly the same.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

TK - you were very clear. What venom was saying is that depending on the aspect, or the sidewall height, you may not need to change anything as the overall diameter/circumference may not change.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

GZB said:


> TK - you were very clear. What venom was saying is that depending on the aspect, or the sidewall height, you may not need to change anything as the overall diameter/circumference may not change.


:thumbup: gotcha


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

*Not trying to be rude*

but there seems to be alot of people with knowledge of Beetle Vagcom but no willingness to share it. I have a Touareg as well and the folks on the ClubTouareg forum have no prob answering questions. An answer like 'you should do a little research first' helps no one. Asking questions on forums is how most people learn how to do this stuff. It is the 'RESEARCH'.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

And simply asking questions isn't "research". Sure, ppl will answer. But some of the "not willing to share Vagcom" info is because it's assumed that either A., they don't know the exact coding off the top of their head or don't have it handy. If the person asking wants it, most will ask for the coding. And there are many threads that have done just that - give exact coding if possible. Or B., the info has already been posted or is posted in the stickies. (Yes, there's a whole thread just for Vagcom coding in there.) Did you try looking there?


----------



## fohveh (Dec 10, 2002)

Where are the "stickies" you mentioned for VAGCOM? I do not see any in this entire thread, the info is posted with no "sticky" updatable area. Are they somewhere else?


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

This thread already gives a lot of info. The "Stickies" are at the top of the Beetle forum. You'll find the VAG-COM sticky in there.


----------



## Fabio_89 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi guys, 
my first post here!!

I recently bought a 2013 beetle 2.0T and searching i found this site with some codes:



http://www.vcdscoding.com/#!beetle/c19om

I didn't test, cuz i don't have OBD cable yet, but i will get one asap

*[Rain Close]*
Select STG 09 (vehicle power)
STG Long Coding -> Function 07
Byte 4
Bit 6 Activate
Select STG 09 (vehicle power)
STG Long Coding -> Function 07
RLS Sub Selection
Byte 4
Bit 2 Activate

*[Activation of Tear Wiping]*
Select STG 09 (vehicle power)
STG Long Coding -> Function 07
Byte 14
Bit 4 Activate

*[Highway Lights at 140 km/h]*
Select STG 09 (vehicle power)
STG Long Coding RLS -> Function 07
Byte 0
Bit 0 Activate

*[Pointer Test]*
Select STG 17 (switchboard)
STG adjustment -> function 10
Channel staging'i Seçin
Select Value:Active

and has some other..

i don't know if someone already posted this link, but i hope helped


----------



## beetleman2002 (Jan 8, 2009)

Does any one know how to turn off the stable management control though vagcom? Ideal would be able to turn it on and off though the usp motorsports traction control button I have installed in my 2013 vw turbo beetle. I have a place willing to do it if I can just find out how. I do autocross and it would be nice if I could turn it off. some one told me how to do it on the mk7 Gti tried that did not work I did not think it would just figured it was worth a try though.


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

beetleman2002 said:


> Does any one know how to turn off the stable management control though vagcom? Ideal would be able to turn it on and off though the usp motorsports traction control button I have installed in my 2013 vw turbo beetle. I have a place willing to do it if I can just find out how. I do autocross and it would be nice if I could turn it off. some one told me how to do it on the mk7 Gti tried that did not work I did not think it would just figured it was worth a try though.


I'm not sure I know what you are referring to by "stable management control" would this be the same thing that is referred to "ESC" Electronic Stability Control which is often referred to as traction control?

The 2012/2013 Golf R did have a defeatable traction control through VagCom, but if you search that appropriate forum they found a mechanical/electric way to do it using a button.

I'm willing to research for you, if I'm sure what you are talking about.


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

*Asr off*

Hi Fellows,

Someone knows the BIT on LONG CODE accessed by VCDS to enable the ASR OFF by button? I had installed the button but doesn't work so I need to enable this feature on ABS BRAKES on VCDS.

In other words, what I need to know is how to DISABLE the ASR by VCDS and make this able to do an ON/OFF by button, like the kit selled by USP MOTORSPORT those one are suppose to work without any coding but in my case something I need to program by VCDS cos doesn't work just putting the harness and the button.


----------



## tuusinii (Feb 6, 2014)

For just the ASR you shouldn't need any coding. Have you checked that the button is wired right? If you wan't to completely turn off ESP you need to code it like Golf R. On my 1.4TSI it worked and I know have the two stage ESP off button (short press only ASR, long press full ESP off). Someone once said that for the ESP off coding to work you should have the higher end onboard computer display (not the red version) for it to work. Here in Europe we even don't have that so it worked for me.


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

tuusinii said:


> For just the ASR you shouldn't need any coding. Have you checked that the button is wired right? If you wan't to completely turn off ESP you need to code it like Golf R. On my 1.4TSI it worked and I know have the two stage ESP off button (short press only ASR, long press full ESP off). Someone once said that for the ESP off coding to work you should have the higher end onboard computer display (not the red version) for it to work. Here in Europe we even don't have that so it worked for me.


Hi Tuusinii,

I live in Brazil, my Beetle is from Mexico and here unfortunately we need this codification but I found it. Thank's a lot for all your help. I don't know if you remember my other doubt regarding the wire positions, so if you could see that you'll be very helpfull with that.

Thanks again ! ! !

Marcio


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

*ESP OFF BUTTON two-stage*

Someone could help with the coding of the ABS BRAKES on the VCDS for enabling the ESP OFF BUTTON to work in two-stage?


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

*Headlight Auto Button*

Here in Brazil the Beetle doesn't come with AUTO function on headlights button so I bought one from eBay change it and everything is working fine but everytime I open/close the door, the alert of lights on sounds and this sound is very annoying.

Someone knows how to disable these alarm by VCDS and help me with that?


----------



## mobeltrao (Jun 13, 2016)

*ASR Mexican Beetle*

Hey Marcio,

I am from Brazil too, could you help me with the ASR, what did you make to get it working with our Mexican Beetle?


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

What you already do and want to do? If you prefer, send me an inbox and we can talk in portuguese.


----------



## bigblueboing (May 29, 2015)

*coding*

just got a foxwell nt510 from ecs tuning and i need the actual long codes buck it doesn't have a long code helper. 
thanks for any help


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

You probably already know about most of these. Unfortunately they're nearly all incompatible with a 2012 Base model.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-(w-pics)&p=81570931&viewfull=1#post81570931

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...(w-pics)&p=104659065&viewfull=1#post104659065

At least this one works: the *Bluetooth device connection tone*.

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?p=3266915

You get a 2-note tone confirming a Bluetooth device is connected, and another (reverse of 2 notes) when disconnected. It seems to be independent of radio, it works in the Beetle, and also the RNS-510 in my Passat.

I also did the remote lock/unlock windows up/down mod, and the mod that lets you honk the horn with the ignition off. I also turned off the "comfort" blinkers since the Missus doesn't like those.

Too bad I can't code out the LED bulbs I installed for brake lights and reverse lights. Even with the Lamp Diagnostics bits unchecked, the bulbs still throw fault codes in Central Electronics.


----------



## desantii (Dec 25, 2007)

In the beetle is there a way to show what gear the car is in? IN the Touareg I have it showing D1, D2, D3...


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

desantii said:


> In the beetle is there a way to show what gear the car is in? IN the Touareg I have it showing D1, D2, D3...


Yes, under Auto Trans you change the North American Region (NAR) to Rest Of World (ROW).


----------



## desantii (Dec 25, 2007)

Finally got it to work, used instructions from the Touareg

02-Auto Trans – Enable Gear Display

[Coding - 07] -> Long Coding Helper -> Byte 1
Change Byte 1 from 00000010 to 00000101 (Hex 02 to 05)

Original code: 01 02 00 00 0C 00 84 00000000000000000000000000
New Code: 01 05 00 00 0C 00 84 00000000000000000000000000

The transmission needs to be reset for this change to take effect.

Reset transmission:
1. Selector in P
2. Ignition on, no start
3. Accelerator to floor for 30 seconds
4. Release accelerator
5. Ignition off
6. Lock doors
7. Unlock doors


----------

